# Ted Donnelly sermons



## Kaalvenist

This site links to all sermons (lectures, etc.) available on the Internet preached by Edward "Ted" Donnelly. For those of you who are unfamiliar with him, he is...

*Principal of the Reformed Theological College, Belfast, Northern Ireland -- the ministerial college of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland;

*Pastor of Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church, Newtownabbey, Northern Ireland (in Eastern Presbytery of the RPCI);

*Author of two books published by the Banner of Truth Trust -- _Biblical Teaching on the Doctrines of Heaven and Hell,_ and _Peter: Eyewitness of His Majesty;_ and,

**Possibly one of the greatest preachers alive today*


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Ted Donnelly is great -- thanks for sharing this. 

Daniel Ritchie recently highlighted a noteworthy sermon by him on national repentance here.


----------



## Arch2k

Donnelly is definetly one of my favorites.


----------



## blhowes

Do you guys have any favorite sermons/lectures of his that you've really enjoyed?

I just listened to his sermon called "What is the Reformed Faith - Isaiah 6". Excellent.


----------



## Arch2k

blhowes said:


> Do you guys have any favorite sermons/lectures of his that you've really enjoyed?
> 
> I just listened to his sermon called "What is the Reformed Faith - Isaiah 6". Excellent.


 
I really like his four part series on Hell.


----------



## Kaalvenist

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I really like his four part series on Hell.


My best friend's wife (he just got married two weeks ago today) was at the conference where he gave those messages; and she and her oldest brother came to conviction of sin, and faith in Christ, as a result of them. -- His conference messages on "Hell" and "Heaven" make up the substance of his book on those subjects.


----------



## Tirian

The RP conference sermons from '04 are well worth listening to. Then again, I've never heard a Ted Donnelly sermon I wouldnt recommend.

Matt


----------



## blhowes

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I really like his four part series on Hell.


I'll have to give it a listen sometime.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

I have yet to hear anything from Pastor Donnelly that I did not like - or rather, that the Holy Spirit did not use on me in some sanctifying way. He is among the few people I would listen to today _willingly_.

He is like a drill - piercing and exceedingly practical, but thoroughly doctrinal.

His series on hell was excellent, as were the conferecne tapes he has done on heaven, reformation, faith, Christ and a number of other topics including the Call of the Gospel.

I've heard him in person a number of times.


----------

